# Adcom and Rockford Amps



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

I have 4 amps on ebay. One Rockford Fosgate old school 200.2, one Adcom GFA-5450 and two GFA-5250's.  The two 5250's may need repairs as I did have some noise issues with them so they are listed accordingly. The Adcom's are in the beautiful white and are in great cosmetic shape so take a look. 
I love these amps but they are too big for my current install so they gotta go.

Adcom GFA-5450 | eBay

Adcom GFA-5275 (May need repair) | eBay

Adcom GFA-5275 (May need repair) | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockford-Fo...3352958?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item3f14e2e1fe


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

oh dang, missed that 5450


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

whats the price for both GFA-5275 and will you ship to Norway?
Send me with a PM


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I am interested in both myself. 

Ok. Who got the 5450?

Who is bidding on the 5275's? 

Way much action on these than normal. 

I know it's someone here. Lol


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

5450 would be mine.... been watching ebay for months wanting one to pop up so I have the option of going active..... & look... it's even white like my 5475!!!! I had to do the buy it now option, couldn't pass it up!! Now I need to sell my 4 series adcom amps

I bid on one of the 5275's... not sure I will bid any more, I think 3-4 people on interested in it. I have two working 5275's thus not sure I needed another amp to toss on the shelf in my garage.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Viggen said:


> 5450 would be mine.... been watching ebay for months wanting one to pop up so I have the option of going active..... & look... it's even white like my 5475!!!! I had to do the buy it now option, couldn't pass it up!! Now I need to sell my 4 series adcom amps
> 
> I bid on one of the 5275's... not sure I will bid any more, I think 3-4 people on interested in it. I have two working 5275's thus not sure I needed another amp to toss on the shelf in my garage.


I knew it. I didnt check my computer yesterday and missed it. that would have been mine. 

I thought it was you. lol.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

wants to buy Adcom but not Coustic


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

its_bacon12 said:


> wants to buy Adcom but not Coustic


Ouch. Yhpm


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

JAX said:


> Ouch. Yhpm


Lol I'm playin. But like I said in my last PM to you, likely I won't turn it down.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

JAX said:


> I knew it. I didnt check my computer yesterday and missed it. that would have been mine.


& I thank you for not checking oke:


----------

